# Java-Persistence-API mit Hibernate



## sign (25. Feb 2010)

Kann mir wer ein Buch zu: Java-Persistence-API mit Hibernate empfehlen??
danke
lg


----------



## Atze (25. Feb 2010)

ich hab mir das zugelegt, für den einstieg sehr gut beschrieben

Galileo Computing : Buch : Hibernate


----------



## maki (25. Feb 2010)

sign hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir wer ein Buch zu: Java-Persistence-API mit Hibernate empfehlen??
> danke
> lg


Wie wäre es denn mit "Java Persistence with Hibernate"?


----------



## sign (25. Feb 2010)

Danke


----------

